# e code for golf cart accident



## cglasg2151 (Jun 5, 2013)

A patient was in after an accident, he was in a golf cart that was hit by a car, What is the E code for that????


----------



## klebart123 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Golf Carts Crossing*



A golf cart is a motor vehicle, is it not? 

Depending on the exacts of the situation, I would use E812 or E813.


----------



## cglasg2151 (Jun 10, 2013)

that was my thought, just wanted some reassurement, thank you!!


----------

